# "Marijuana Growing" Instant Email Notification Title



## ReelFiles (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate that my email notifications are titled "marijuana Growing". I mean that is just retarded, I can't even use my regular email in front of my wife's mom or at work. I can't see anybody wanting that, and it's mind boggling how nobody on the staff realized: "Hey, maybe our users don't want to be blatantly exposed in their email inbox". I could set it up to notify me at another email account, but I don't think Gmail lets you log into 2 accounts at once. It would be fine if it said "RIU" or even "rollitup.org".


----------



## sensisensai (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with you on this one. I can't open my mailbox half the time and yeah for those who aren't legal I couldn't imagine the feeling of knowing that's on the hard drive. I second the motion for a new email title. Even just rollitup would be better hell free blunts would be a better title than literally stating intenions to anyone who happens to catch a glimpse of the screen walkin by good call +rep


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 1, 2010)

I am surprised this thread isn't exploding right now, must really not matter to a lot of people, or they don't use the instant notification emails.


----------



## blaze1camp (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont use the notifications but when i get a pm i do get an email...It would be nice if it said anything besides marijuana in it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

go to edit options and change the setting so you are subscribed but dont recieve any e-mail notifications, that's what I do.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

No offense, I know you all mean well with your suggestions, but that doesn't solve my problem. I want my email notifications just not with that email subject. I don't understand why it's so hard to grasp the concept that this is not a good idea? I work at other forums and I know it's not hard to change. This is supposed to be the section for suggestions, but what good is it if nobody actually listens to them?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

well, I can tell you right now, they are not gonna change it


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 5, 2010)

you can just unclick the email notification option and check out my rollitup when your in the mood........


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't even heard one plausible explanation why anyone would wanna keep it this way.. lame


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

dude, your not gonna get an plauusible explanation.....this is not burger king, you can't have it your way here...


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> you can just unclick the email notification option and check out my rollitup when your in the mood........


That's the problem; I am in the mood all day long. I usually leave my Gmail open in the first tab so I can *instantly* see when one of my subscribed threads gets a reply. Much more convenient that way. I am on several forums and do it that way, this is the only one that fucks u my system.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, your not gonna get an plauusible explanation.....this is not burger king, you can't have it your way here...



It's a reasonable request that wouldn't inconvenience anybody. I want to help make this a better site, but everybody just kinda deals with it and works around it. That's not the way to go around in life, I see an problem I come up with a fix not a workaround. Don't even get me started on the forum style templates.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, I'm behind you reelflies, but i doubt it will do any good, try messaging rollitup maybe, but he never responds........he's busy i suppose


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

I got somebody in mind but he's not around right now. I'll talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

I talked to my bro and he said that he brought it to rollitup's attention.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 11, 2010)

lol! who's your bro?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

That's not relevant.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 11, 2010)

if it's not relevent, why did you bring it up?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't want people to think I gave up on it. I am not naming people because he wouldn't want me to and I wouldn't lie and say that I spoke with rollitup myself. 
I am not sure if anything will get done about it but at least I feel reassured that the proper people were informed. All I am trying to do is help improve RIU.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 11, 2010)

allright dude. sounds fair enough


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on brother.


----------



## homer371 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with the point of this thread. It would be nice if RIU changed the subject of email notifications to be more stealthy. Like!


----------



## hybridbuds (Feb 16, 2011)

it could only help the situation ,I agree


----------



## beeznutz (Feb 23, 2011)

ReelFiles said:


> I didn't want people to think I gave up on it. I am not naming people because he wouldn't want me to and I wouldn't lie and say that I spoke with rollitup myself.
> I am not sure if anything will get done about it but at least I feel reassured that the proper people were informed. All I am trying to do is help improve RIU.


Well this is at least hopeful......and hopefully something will get done.
I see a lot of ppl suggesting to turn off notifications but that's really besides the point- we want notifications, just not to say "Marijuana Growing" in the title !!

A bit of oxymoron, me thinks..... Almost makes you wonder, why would you have that in a email title that's been sent to hundreds of ppl everyday? Do we really wanna make it SO OBVIOUS?
Now, i understand we are on the 'rollitup.org' website and the name of the forum is 'Marijuana Growing' so it might not b as easy to change the email title without changing the forum name.....?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 23, 2011)

beeznutz said:


> Well this is at least hopeful......and hopefully something will get done.
> I see a lot of ppl suggesting to turn off notifications but that's really besides the point- we want notifications, just not to say "Marijuana Growing" in the title !!
> 
> A bit of oxymoron, me thinks..... Almost makes you wonder, why would you have that in a email title that's been sent to hundreds of ppl everyday? Do we really wanna make it SO OBVIOUS?
> Now, i understand we are on the 'rollitup.org' website and the name of the forum is 'Marijuana Growing' so it might not b as easy to change the email title without changing the forum name.....?


I'm still trying to find the "oxymoron"


----------



## zzyx (Feb 23, 2011)

geez, it aint rocket science! just get a dooglemail/yahooey/hottermail acct for your weed notifications!


----------

